# Help me find a picture of a Palace Blue TT!



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Guys i need your help! I just ordered a TT RS and chose the colour Palace Blue Pearl when configurating the car, but now when i was at the dealer and looked at a colour sample it looked different from what i thought.

Does anyone have a picture of a palace blue TT or any other Audi for that matter? Would be really appriciated!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some here http://www.a5oc.com/forums/a5-s5-topics ... nyone.html
and lots in google images


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres a TT in Palace Blue:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8241553#p8241553
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8268914#p8268914


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for your answers! I have seen pictures of that TT but im not 100% sure its the right colour.

Palace blue seems to be more green-ish. I'll take a picture of the sample in a moment!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Best thing is to Google Audi Palace blue and go to Images. You'll find loads of Palace blue pics (not all TTs). 
What you will notice, as with any colour, the ambient lighting, camera settings and various other things affect how a colour appears in a photo so there is a wide discrepancy in how the colour looks.
But really you need to see it in the flesh. Keep checking Audi Used cars for a Palace blue, in any model, to go and look at.
Or better still change your order to Magnetic Blue.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

This is the sample... Hmmm


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If I was spending £2400 on paint, I wouldn't pick something as mundane as Palace blue.

£2400 gets you a lot of choice, be brave!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

kmpowell said:


> If I was spending £2400 on paint, I wouldn't pick something as mundane as Palace blue.
> 
> £2400 gets you a lot of choice, be brave!


Ditto that. But each to their own


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

debonair said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > If I was spending £2400 on paint, I wouldn't pick something as mundane as Palace blue.
> ...


As you say, to each their own  I really like the colour but would like to see it on a car. None of the cars on Google are Palace Blue (when comparing to the sample...)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

GTROMG said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


When I was helping my daughter choose her new car I took 2 photos of the blue sample on the salesman's desk. Just by altering the direction from which the photo was taken completely changed the colour. 
If I was spent 2.5k on a special colour I'd want to see it first. On any car if need be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> When I was helping my daughter choose her new car I took 2 photos of the blue sample on the salesman's desk. Just by altering the direction from which the photo was taken completely changed the colour.
> If I was spent 2.5k on a special colour I'd want to see it first. On any car if need be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, i have the sample here at home and its totally different when altering the direction and putting it under the light.

Seems like i found a car thats painted Palace Blue,

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/deta ... &fnai=prev


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GTROMG said:


> Seems like i found a car thats painted Palace Blue,
> 
> https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/deta ... &fnai=prev


Personally I think that looks like any other dark blue from the Audi range, certainly not two and a half grand' worth.

For £2400 you can have pretty much have any colour you want from any car! Why don't you have a look at the Porsche or Lamborghini palettes? Or if you want something really special wander into Land Rover's SVR operation colours and ask Audi to get permission to get something epic like this Ruffina Red...


























Make it really personal & special IIWY, don't just select something that is suggested by default on the configurator.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Yeah i hear you, but i dont like any of the standard colours for the RS so my only option is an exclusive colour. The nicest color on the TT, according to me, is Scuba Blue which we had on our 2016 that sold today. I would like to have it on the RS aswell but then i'm looking at 2,4k for a colour that costs like 700 or something on the standard TT.

Palace Blue looks great in the configurator, but i would like to see GOOD pictures of it...


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I can imagine that ruffina red on an RS with the Black Pack and 20 wheels. That would look certainly do it for me


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

All right. So Palace Blue may be a bit boring maybe, im still not sure. :lol:

I have looked at different blue colors for hours now but still cant decide. Estoril Blue Crystal looks awesome on pictures but i dont know how it would fit a TT. If you guys know other nice blue/darker blue colors, post them up here!


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

GTROMG said:


> All right. So Palace Blue may be a bit boring maybe, im still not sure. :lol:
> 
> I have looked at different blue colors for hours now but still cant decide. Estoril Blue Crystal looks awesome on pictures but i dont know how it would fit a TT. If you guys know other nice blue/darker blue colors, post them up here!


Hi,
Other option - Buy a white car and then get it wrapped in any colour that you fancy!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

To be honest, a dark blue is going to be a dark blue. Racing Mica Blue is dark, so is Estoril, but they are all pretty much a muchness.

Then there's Porsche Sapphire blue, which is a bit lighter and starts to get things more 'personal' for you, which is what I think the gist of people are saying here for you.

Or go something lighter and more 'sporty' such as Porsche Voodoo Blue and match it with the Black Styling pack, that would look awesome. 8)


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

I think you guys dont understand. Maybe i havent been clear enough. Im not getting an exclusive color cause i want to personalize My car. If there was a standard dark blue color i would choose that. Now that there isnt, i must go the exclusive route. I just want a nice darker blue paint.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Seems a bit of a crazy way of burning £2400, but if that's the case then I'd personally choose Racing Mica Blue.

Looks dark, but 'pops' in the sunshine.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A pair of RS6's. Porsche Voodoo Blue at the front. Audi Racing Mica Blue at the back...


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

kmpowell said:


> Seems a bit of a crazy way of burning £2400, but if that's the case then I'd personally choose Racing Mica Blue.
> 
> Looks dark, but 'pops' in the sunshine.


Well what would you do if you wanted a dark blue RS but there Arent any standard colors?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The wrapping option is most certainly going to be cheaper and probably brings less of a wait once you order the car


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kmpowell said:


> A pair of RS6's. Porsche Voodoo Blue at the front. Audi Racing Mica Blue at the back...


Just loving that Mica blue.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> The wrapping option is most certainly going to be cheaper and probably brings less of a wait once you order the car


Dont need the car until April anyway. A Good wrap is over 2k.... Better have a real paint then.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

I looked more into the Racing Blue Mica and its really starting to grow on me. Really nice colour. I also like the Estoril Blue. Have found some really good pictures of the Palace Blue and its no longer on the table. Waaay too dark....


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

A guy that works for my husband has an M4 in San Marino Blue and it really is the most fantastic looking colour I think I have seen 

Colour is such a personal thing though, I think the Palace Blue looks great too


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

kmpowell said:


> A pair of RS6's. Porsche Voodoo Blue at the front. Audi Racing Mica Blue at the back...


I think either of these would look amazing. Voodoo is one of my all time faves but the Racing Mica looks spot on too.


----------



## Tinmachine (May 17, 2017)

Does anyone else think it looks very much like Scuba Blue?


----------

